# Confused on this



## dsmithgall (Oct 10, 2006)

Of all the threads in this taxidermy forum, most people inquiring about prices or my favorite- "my friends grandma did this deer head for only $125, how does is look?"  I was able to find one that I seemed to enjoy checking throughout the day, and just noticed it was closed. The reason behind it? One would ponder. I saw this thread as a group of taxidermist, some young, some old- some starting off and some as veterans, a chance to show each other there work. Sometimes its appreciated more than the "unfamiliar to the work behind the scenes" customer would!! It was a great thread that showed the work that was completed by a great group of guys, many who may know eachother, and many who have never met until now. The words of encouragement between this group is much greater than you would ever find in a whitetail forum, or even a fishing thread. LOOK, a three page thread of nothing but compliments, try to find that in the whitetail management section. What seems to be the problem with a group of guys sharing knowledge, pictures, advice, and words of encouragement? would you prefer more threads that you need to consistantly monitor for the wrong reasons? This thread started by L4T has been the most successful and most viewed thread ever in the taxidermy threads. Nothing I read was offensive, nothing I read was trying to promote there business and "sell" people work, and no-one I saw was trying to take away from so called "sponsoring members"... Its very unfortunate that a thread like this needs to be removed, I find it unfair- not only to the participants of this thread but also to the members of MS. Ebow- as a current member of the MTA you, more than other moderators on here, should know the importance of promoting taxidermy to others who may be unclear. You are a member of the MTA and should be encouraging this thread more than anyone else, not turning people away....


----------



## hoyt8 (Dec 18, 2006)

Very well said. Taxidermy is just a hobby for me at this time and I enjoy seeing all the mounts.


----------



## Jon & Holly Cart (Dec 9, 2006)

Being a former board member of the MTA, i can say from excperience that that is what the MTA used to be all about-comerodery, sharing ideas, trial and error, and all that. Now people are using the MTA to promote their buisness. {award winning mta member, etc.} Just because you belong to an orginization does NOT make you a good or bad taxidermist. Maybe the MTA should get back to there roots and leave the pollitics behind. People are supposed to join and learn and teach and to promote the art of taxidermy. If we get slammed for posting a pic on here, and arent allowed to help the "beginner", then why even have this forum?


----------



## GIBBY74 (Feb 9, 2004)

The problem that i see is that there is a large amount of moderators, that read into things and have the power to change or lock a post at will. as i read and agree with another post in sound off, that the moderator staff even though most are very good and fair some only lock a post when they are disagreed with and have the power to do so because of the number of posts they made. I'm not trying to throw stones or blame moderators but In this post i don't feel anyone would have looked at it as advertising, but it is what it is and won't change.


----------



## booker81 (Dec 4, 2005)

Jon & Holly Cart said:


> Being a former board member of the MTA, i can say from excperience that that is what the MTA used to be all about-comerodery, sharing ideas, trial and error, and all that.


That's why I joined the MTA - even though I've yet to make it to the potlucks or anything. This Jan's meeting is about 3 days before my due-date...we'll see then! I do enjoy the newsletter a TON. 

I too enjoyed the thread that was locked. It's nice to see an active taxidermy board that isn't as brutal as taxi.net. Oh well.


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Please join the MTA.

This forum gives me a headache for all of the items mentioned above. The line is very fine and very gray between helping/advertising/showing off/encouraging. Gray areas: on-line names, profiles, subtitles, pricing, "this is how I do it in my shop", "look at this customer mount", etc.

This forum is for beginners to find tips. This forum is not about any association.

Most everyday when I check in, I think about turning over the moderation controls.

I have been a paying advertiser here since 2001. I will encourage everyone to advertise. There is lots of room in this state. Here is the link:

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/advertising.htm

I did check with the other moderators for opinions before closing that thread.


----------



## dsmithgall (Oct 10, 2006)

Ebowhunter said:


> Please join the MTA.
> 
> This forum gives me a headache for all of the items mentioned above. The line is very fine and very gray between helping/advertising/showing off/encouraging. Gray areas: on-line names, profiles, subtitles, pricing, "this is how I do it in my shop", "look at this customer mount", etc.
> 
> ...


I am already a member of the MTA, and actually met you last year at the show. I am all for poeple paying for advertisments in this forum, and I agree people looking for a service should try and use a MS sponsor. This forum is a great place to look for tips and advice, and also a great spot for those same people to see the type of work being performed by the members who once offered them advice. I see no harm, or in your words "gray areas", or "fine lines" -so what someone said "customer mount", there is no direct link to there personal website, or no sales pitch to help sway customers into there worskshop, just a great group of guys who can offer friendly advice, or a polite critique. Most of all, a place for people to share there pictures of all there hard work, and have it appreciated by someone other than the customer who might only see it as "just another deer head"....Ebow- tell us what to do for posting pics, is it ok to post pics as long as there is no wording stating "customer mount", or "money" or "look what I did in my taxidermy studio".. Please inform us, as it would be a shame to loose the ability to show recently completed work.. Maybe if we were more clear, it would help keep us ALL happy and we can go on with out any problems of closed/deleted threads.. Thanks


----------



## Jon & Holly Cart (Dec 9, 2006)

If you asked for the advise of other moderators before you closed the thread, that means you anticipated closing it when you saw it. The question is.....Why? We are not asking you to replace yourself as moderator, we are asking that it be made more clear to us what we can post, and, what we cannot, and why. I do see your point about advertising and appologise for that.


----------



## DangerGoose (Jun 14, 2004)

I think if you have YOUR mounts in YOUR photos, and you accept any business for your taxi services...well then you should pay MS, become a suporting member, whatever...

...but I agree with the whole spirit of this forum...I understand it's for beginners...but I really love just readin through this to SEE mounts. I WANT people to post pics. I liked that guy that posted his mount and wanted opinions from seasoned taxis...THAT's why I read this...that's the best education on here

I say...POST MORE PICS!  



Jon & Holly Cart said:


> If you asked for the advise of other moderators before you closed the thread, that means you anticipated closing it when you saw it. The question is.....Why? We are not asking you to replace yourself as moderator, we are asking that it be made more clear to us what we can post, and, what we cannot, and why. I do see your point about advertising and appologise for that.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

We have no problem with the MTA or taxidermists posting here. Where it crossed the line was taxidermists drumming up business with free advertising whether it be in their user name (same as business name) or by posting their professional taxidermist website in their homepage on thier profile. This forum got cleaned up and I intent to keep it that way. Our paid advertising taxidermists on the website should expect no less!


----------

